# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Jeta eshte filozofi apo Jo ?

## Filozof

A eshte Jeta Filozofi ,po & JO

----------


## land

jo, nuk eshte.

----------


## Nete

Nuk e di,mendoj qe jo!

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Nese filozofon me te,po.Por te pakte jane ata te filozofojne me te.Ke filozofuar ti ne lidhje me jeten ndojher ?

----------


## _Mersin_

> A eshte Jeta Filozofi ,po & JO


Per ateistet eshte rastesi, per besimtaret eshte mrekulli

----------


## _Magnolia_

Jo!Jeta nuk eshte filozofi.
As filozofia eshte menyre jetese.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Jeta eshte;çfare duhet te di?çfare duhet te bej?e çfare duhet te shpresoj?(thoshte njeri qe ishte filozof I.K).

----------


## Filozof

Ju faleminderit te gjithve per pergjigjjet Tueja (:

JehonaKryeziu-Ti qe nga lindja fillon te filozofosh me jeten,ja nje shembull: Ne qofte se je ne nje grup te shoqerise dhe thua ndonje fjale te mencur,fjale me vend,te gjithe do te te thone : JA QYRE FILOZOFI,ja shikoje si FIlozfon...me keta po dua te them se ne qofte se bejme ndonje gje te mencur ne jete atehere JETA ESHTE FILOZOFI...

Ne qofte se mundohemi qe jeten ta kemi sa me te mire,te jemi Dikund dhe te jemi dikushi atehere JEten pdyshim qe e keni bere FIlozofi (:
ky eshte thjesht mendimi im (:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Filozofo shume mbi jeten edhe ke per te pare qe nuk do te ngelet kohe e mjaftueshme per seks Z. Filozof

----------


## EuroStar1

> A eshte Jeta Filozofi ,po & JO


A te kom thon mer mos u merr me keta se kon me ta qit bojen, po nuk zenke men ti mer, po pse ktu e gjete ti me bo filozofi re   :kryqezohen:   po ktu jan te gjith filozof mer ca t'them un ty se na felliqe pu pu pu ku lam nom vallahi  :Mos:

----------


## The_Capital

> Ju faleminderit te gjithve per pergjigjjet Tueja (:
> 
> ..ja nje shembull: Ne qofte se je ne nje grup te shoqerise dhe thua ndonje fjale te mencur,fjale me vend,te gjithe do te te thone : JA QYRE FILOZOFI,ja shikoje si FIlozfon...me keta po dua te them se ne qofte se bejme ndonje gje te mencur ne jete atehere JETA ESHTE FILOZOFI...



*
Nqs nje rrugaçi i fol diqka te meqme ai te kthehet te thotë ty mos filozofo.
Per te menqurit nuk është jeta filozofi.*

----------


## EuroStar1

> *
> Nqs nje rrugaçi i fol diqka te meqme ai te kthehet te thotë ty mos filozofo.
> Per te menqurit nuk është jeta filozofi.*


Ja , kjo po qe eshte filozofi   :kryqezohen:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me Ben cudi si sjan ber te gjithe njerzit filozof .
Ja te them un nje llaf te mencur I bie te qenkam filozofe ??
Jeta seshte filozofi thjesht nje proces , qe personalisht e urrej .

----------


## uj me gaz

jeta nuk eshte filozofi. eshte me shume se aq. por nese do duhej t'i jepja kuptim termit "filozofi", nuk do mund t'a mbushja dot me gje tjeter vec se me jeten

----------


## bindi

> Jeta eshte filozofi apo Jo ?


Jeta eshte proçes i natyres ,qe gjate te jetuarit te saj kerkon kreacion dhe ide ,ne mnyre qe ajo te kete nje rregull sa me cilsore ne sherbime te njerzeve dhe ambintit ku jetojme ,pa dyshim se per kete ka rrolin e vete te pakontestueshem dhe filozofia...

----------


## Filozof

Me pelqen qe te gjithe keni mendime te ndryshme dhe shume interesante sepse nag Ju une do te mesoj shume gjera (:

Force-Intruder Jeta nuk eshte vetem SEKS :|

EuroStar1 hihih,une kam deshire me Bisedua me te gjithe Juve,sepse po me tregoni se filozofia paske dominuar shume neper bote...((:

WALCHIRIA-asnje budalla deri tani buk ka qene FILOZOF (:

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Platoni thoshte: " Nese te bie nje grua e keqe per rrisk mos u merzit sepse do behesh filozof".

----------


## bamatat

Jeta eshte shume e me shume se filozofi ! Filozofia eshte shkece dhe perpjekja e njeriut per ta njohur jeten ! Pra ndersa individi e jeton dhe krijon ate cdo sekonde , filozofia perpiqet ta "gervisht" sepse ta njohi thelle thelle e ka thuajse te pamundur !

Jeta nuk eshte filozofi , eshte shume e shume me teper !

----------


## Filozof

bamatat-me pelqen si shkruan,por pertej Filozofiet Nuk ka (:

Sepse Filozofia eshte qysh se eshte krijuar bota,qysh se eshte krijua ajri...
Pra ajo jeton dhe vdes tek njeriu,jeta eshte e bazur ne Filozofi,jeta pa Filozofi nuk mundet sikurse ne pa ajer ((:
Nese mundesh te jetosh pa ajer mund te jetosh pa Filozofi,por ne fakt...jeta eshte Filozofi keshtu qe nuk mundesh pa te ((:

----------

